# Ryzen CPU Package short peaks causing annoying fan peaks



## Hellfire (May 3, 2020)

Hi Guys,

So I am getting frustrated, I have a 3900x on custom cooling, it's cool as hell, However, her idle use temps are low 28/29c but when doing something (even short term) her CPU package peaks a little, to 35-45c (short sharp 1/2 second spikes)

Problem is it's causing my fan profile to do the same so I get short sharp fan rises and falls (lasts few seconds). Can anyone suggest a way around it? I have to use IQue (it's shit) as I have a Corsair Link and Corsair got rid of all of their link software so it only lets me choose to follow CPU Package temp.

I could just use a no increase in fan speed from say 25c to 45c and then ramp up quickly, not sure if that's the best way to go, so welcome any advice?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 3, 2020)

Hellfire said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So I am getting frustrated, I have a 3900x on custom cooling, it's cool as hell, However, her idle use temps are low 28/29c but when doing something (even short term) her CPU package peaks a little, to 35-45c (short sharp 1/2 second spikes)
> 
> ...


The top package temp limit is 85 probably shuts off at 105.

That's way out from where your at ,set the curve to not react below 50, mines set like this, there's no danger so long as you're cooling reacts above that, mine slow ramps upto 75 then bedlam mode starts.
I'm using Ique, and agree I want it looking at GPU AND CPU but it doesn't, a hestoresis (it's too early to spell for me here) setting is needed ideally.


----------



## Hellfire (May 3, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> The top package temp limit is 85 probably shuts off at 105.
> 
> That's way out from where your at ,set the curve to not react below 50, mines set like this, there's no danger so long as you're cooling reacts above that, mine slow ramps upto 75 then bedlam mode starts.
> I'm using Ique, and agree I want it looking at GPU AND CPU but it doesn't, a hestoresis (it's too early to spell for me here) setting is needed ideally.



Yeah that was pretty much what I did, was wondering if there was a better way. I've got pretty much 1000rpm lowest, followed by 50% (1250) as my idle range and then slowly ramping up at 50c to 2500 (100%) being hit at 60c. (I'd prefer hitting hard at 60c but due to the cooling (2x 480mm rads which also do the GPU's and Mobo) it should NEVER (even under full load) get much higher than 60-65c







ETA, another issue, never thought about it, How would I ramp my fans up if the GPU temp rises but CPU is kinda idle? the fans will only react to the CPU rise. (It's never been an issue till now as generally GPU is cooler but just a thought)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 3, 2020)

Hellfire said:


> Yeah that was pretty much what I did, was wondering if there was a better way. I've got pretty much 1000rpm lowest, followed by 50% (1250) as my idle range and then slowly ramping up at 50c to 2500 (100%) being hit at 60c. (I'd prefer hitting hard at 60c but due to the cooling (2x 480mm rads which also do the GPU's and Mobo) it should NEVER (even under full load) get much higher than 60-65c
> 
> 
> View attachment 153656
> ...


Pain in the arse that mate, like I said IQue monitors just one either CPU ,GPU or you can pick mobo.

The way I deal with this in the same situ as you(2x360rad on CPU , GPU and mobo is with multiple profiles , which can be identical except for monitoring the GPU instead of the CPU, well what I actually ended up with is one rads fans ran by the CPU header off the mobo and a set run by IQue for the GPU.


----------



## holyprof (May 3, 2020)

I had similar problem with my 3700X.
First of all, i configured fan ramp up time to be 0.1s, but ramp down time 5 seconds, so it won't constantly go up and down (which is more annoying than staying a bit higher).
Second, I edited the fan curves so fan stays at "idle" RPM (25% in my case, depends on the fans used) up to 50 ºC so it only triggers fan spin-up above 50ºC (most of the spikes are to about 52º in my case). To compensate for that small reduction in fan speed, I bumped up the RPM above 55ºC from 30 to 50% so it gets loud less often, but does slightly more noise once ramped up (to cool down the CPU when it's being pushed hard).
Other fan controllers or motherboard models/brands might work different but I guess you can achieve similar effect. I'm giving an example with my top case fan, but CPU fan profile I put on motherboard BIOS is similar - lower RPM below 55ºC, bump up RPM between 55 and 70ºC, also, make the "curve" smooth, not as a stair like the "stock" profile (on the left).


----------



## John Naylor (May 3, 2020)

I have bever been a fan of the cheap series MoBos and always recommend X and Z series.    The obviouys reasons are the substandard LAN and Audio subsystems and the storage. PCI  and other options offered by the better chipsets, but also the utilities packages.  various options available to users when this occurs:

a)  Adjust your fan curve to eliminate spikes.
b)  If water cooled, add thermal mass (increase coolant volume)
c)  In boards with the higher end chipsets, you are generally in  a price tier that provides more capable fam control .... Asus' FanXpert  for example allows you to:L

Turn off fans below a certain temperature
Use more points on the fan curve
Ramp speeds up and ramp speeds down
What the last does is insert a lag in response to the fan curve.  So lets say your fan curve is set to 25% fan speed up to 30C ... and then 50% at 40 ... 60% at 50 ... 70% at 60 ... 80% at 70 ... 90% at 75 and 100% at 80.

So what you are observing is the whir created by the fan spinning up from 25%, when temps spike above 30C ... by adjusting the ramp up speed, you delay the response time .... so you can tell it to "ramp up the speed over 5, 20 ... 20 seconds or whatever suites you choose ... since your seeing this in just a half second. 5 secs should be 20.

I see that you have the Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Formula.  If by "her" you are speaking about your Rig ... from your MoBo web site:

*



			FLexible cooling controls for air or liquid
		
Click to expand...

*


> Enjoy comprehensive control over fans, water pumps and all-in-one (AIO) coolers, via either Fan Expert 4 or our award-winning UEFI. Whether you're cooling with air or water, Auto-Tuning mode intelligently configures all parameters with a single click. There's also an Extreme Quiet mode, which reduces all fan speeds to below the default minimum — keeping your system whisper-quiet when performing light tasks.



This is all you need to solve your problem.   You can install the entire suite of just FanXpert as a stand alone                      

You will find the Utility on the DvD that came with your MoBo or

See 0:34 mark in video for fan spin up and spin down time adjustments          









Here's the link on your MoBo support siye for AI SUite 3


			https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/14Utilities/ASUS_AI_Suite_3_V3.00.52_Windows_10_64-bit_CROSSHAIR_VIII.zip
		


Might wanna check the download center for 4


			Download Center | Official Support | ASUS Global


----------



## de.das.dude (May 3, 2020)

Hello,

is there any place in your software to set the polling rate or the refresh rate, i.e. the rate at which it checks for temps? if you set it at 3s interval, that will eliminate your issue.


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 3, 2020)

i use this with my aorus softwear, notice the intervil slider set to 0 it smooths the fan curve out, funny when i first used i thought it should of been better at 5 but after trial n error its better the otheir , do you have something like with yourm/b softwear,


----------



## Hellfire (May 4, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> LOTS OF REALLY USEFUL AND COOL INFO



Thank you John, The issue is (I'll need to check and confirm) I don't think FanXpert can control the fans when they're linked up to the Corsair Commander Pro. (I have 13 fans hooked up to the PC and obviously not enough ports on the Mobo for that.


----------



## birdie (May 4, 2020)

I "solved" the issue by limiting the CPU frequency of my 3700X to 3600MHz and unlocking it only when I run certain tasks and games. 3600MHz is more than enough for daily light tasks like web browsing yet the CPU never goes above 47C.

Why 3600MHz? That's the only option under Linux. In Windows you can easily set any frequency.

*What's really bothering me about this behaviour/situation is that I'm concerned about the longevity of the thermal paste.* I'm thinkinging frequent rapid temperature swings may render it useless quite soon. Does anyone know about that?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 4, 2020)

birdie said:


> I "solved" the issue by limiting the CPU frequency of my 3700X to 3600MHz and unlocking it only when I run certain tasks and games. 3600MHz is more than enough for daily light tasks like web browsing yet the CPU never goes above 47C.
> 
> Why 3600MHz? That's the only option under Linux. In Windows you can easily set any frequency.
> 
> *What's really bothering me about this behaviour/situation is that I'm concerned about the longevity of the thermal paste.* I'm thinkinging frequent rapid temperature swings may render it useless quite soon. Does anyone know about that?


Nah should be fine.


This is another good tip though.

I'd add since I have Ryzen balanced and high performance options in Windows power control I adjusted the windows original power save profile to a max CPU usage of 95% (typically 36/3900Mhz)this very effectively down locks the CPU running it cooler.

Very easy to switch between flat out and quite.

This and a higher fan curve start and your issue is gone.


----------



## Hellfire (May 4, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Nah should be fine.
> 
> 
> This is another good tip though.
> ...



Thanks bud, I have started my curve around 50c and must admit since then not had the issue, also noticed thanks to the large amount of cooling power (480*60mm radiators X2) the idle temps even with low fan speeds hasn't gone up.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 4, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> i use this with my aorus softwear, notice the intervil slider set to 0 it smooths the fan curve out, funny when i first used i thought it should of been better at 5 but after trial n error its better the otheir , do you have something like with yourm/b softwear,View attachment 153677


So your issue got resolved?


Naw, my rigs from 2012, so nothing fancy like that. By default, mine is just slow at taking readings i guess


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 4, 2020)

yes mate theres no sudden changes and the temps are really good high load like ada64 with all the boxes checked cpu 68c gpu 48c thats after a hour.


----------

